# Fascinating article, "I know I didn't make a mistake, the wall must have moved!"



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

*Fascinating article, "I know I didn't make a mistake, the wall must have moved!"*

A fascinating interview with Pat Symonds:



> Pat Symonds, the executive director of engineering with the Mild Seven Renault team these days, was Senna's race engineer at Toleman in 1984.
> 
> "Dallas was what I would call 'an old fashioned' North American street circuit, lined with big concrete blocks," Symonds said. "It was a very tricky circuit and bumpy enough to make even Monaco look smooth! After qualifying well, and running as high as fourth, Ayrton Senna eventually had to retire with damage caused by hitting the wall.
> 
> ...


Complete text: http://www.usgpindy.com/news/story.php?story_id=2643


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

:thumbup: cool story, thanks for sharing.

It's those types of transitions that the *great* ones make: Immediately above the pace of the regulars when coming from a lower formula. Senna, Schumacher, Raikonnen.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

nobody challenges a dead man ...


----------

